# Fishforums bein ruined?



## llogan (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok i joined this site as i thought it was a site for serious fish keepers to part wisdom and exchange tips, advice etc. I posted on aquarium plants earlier askin for advice and i think i got a reply with a picture of a cannibis plant, very immature, and this is not the first stupid reply/post from this person/s. Just a thought, but has anyone else noticed?


----------



## Divinity (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes, and apparently I was classified into that group by mistake.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Past couple days there has been handful of trouble makers that have joined the forum, trying to cause havok here. Just give it some time, they will become bored and leave, and also someone will get to your plant thread


----------



## Divinity (Apr 12, 2010)

Osiris said:


> Past couple days there has been handful of trouble makers that have joined the forum, trying to cause havok here. Just give it some time, they will become bored and leave, and also someone will get to your plant thread


Thanks Osirus. I look forward to learning a bunch from this forum. I have goldfish right now, inherited from my girlfriend's nephew, but plan to buy my coworker's 125 gal tank to get some bigger fish.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Agree with Osiris, just wait it out... and the trolls will move on to Craigslist (there's already plenty of troll friends for them there!) or something, just don't reply to any of their stupid threads they start and encourage them. Immaturity is catchy, ya know.


----------



## Divinity (Apr 12, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> Agree with Osiris, just wait it out... and the trolls will move on to Craigslist (there's already plenty of troll friends for them there!) or something, just don't reply to any of their stupid threads they start and encourage them. Immaturity is catchy, ya know.


Thanks hXc, I have to remember not to feed into their trolling.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Trolls are invading the forums everywhere. Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

lol well sed


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I thought you don't get me haha


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

i do know lol
r u really 14


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Agree with hXc, wait it out & they'll soon leave.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

cossie333 said:


> i do know lol
> r u really 14


Yes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

i know 2 trolls for sure and for a change am adding them to the ignore list so i dont wind up blowin my cool.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

Remove user from ignore listseedubs4 
This message is hidden because seedubs4 is on your ignore list. 

LMAO! he can read this but i cant! LOVE it! later troll!


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm just gonna be skeptical of everyone that joined in the past few days...sorry if you got caught in the line of fire for those that aren't. I guess a good tip to distinguish yourself is to add some sort of avatar as a troll is to lazy to outfit all of their trolls with an image.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

im lost agin

whos the trolls names


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

good he had it coming

i though he could hack


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

sure. the more he hacks the better are his chances of get a "friendly" visit from the neighborhood cops and a few nice men in black suits.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

nope. not here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

not ur tiny nipples that for sure!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

question is how big and how much are u willin to spend?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

and if u want serious answers this question should be directed to the Saltwater Section of the forum


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

anytime dude


----------



## llogan (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey SEEDUBS IS BAK, SEEDUBS6


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

We won't be hearing from seedubs anytime soon  I took care of him for good now


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

hahaha lol legend


----------

